# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  Μέτρηση καλωδίου ραδιο σιντι με πολύμετρο.

## ORIGIN2000

Παιδια θέλω να μετρήσω πιο καλώδιο φέρνει συνέχεια ρέυμα στο ραδιοσιντί.Τον εναν ακροδέκτη τον βάζουμε πχ στο κίτρινο τον άλλον που;

----------


## kotsos___

Ραδιοσιντί αυτοκινήτου??
Λογικά κόκκινο μαύρο..

----------


## ORIGIN2000

ναι αυτοκινητου.κοκκινο με μαυρο και κιτρινο με μαυρο;

----------


## kotsos___

Λογικά κόκκινο μαύρο.. Γιατί δεν βρίσκεις το manual όμως??

----------


## sv4lqcnik

αν το συστημα ανοιγει με tuch on δηλ πατας κουμπι και ανοιγει τοτε βρες το manual αλιως δεν εχει λυση θα παει μακρυα η βαλιτσα

----------


## FILMAN

Το μαύρο είναι το ίδιο με το σασί του αυτοκινήτου. Παίρνεις λοιπόν 2 μετρήσεις: Μια ανάμεσα κίτρινο -  μαύρο, και μια ανάμεσα κόκκινο - μαύρο. Αντί για το μαύρο μπορείς να βάλεις το καλώδιο του πολυμέτρου σου σε ένα μεταλλικό σημείο του αυτοκινήτου.

----------

